# Solved: Moen kitchen sink



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a Moen kitchen sink model # 7400.
The whole faucet was loose and I couldn't tighten it from below. I took the whole thing apart thinking maybe I could tighten the faucet that way. Well, I think I need some new washers, but I can't find a very descriptive picture of the where each washer goes.
Can anyone help ?
Thanks, 
Shasta2


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

look here http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=moen+faucet+repair&aq=7&oq=moen


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

this look like it?

http://www.moen.com/shared/pdf/7430pt.pdf


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Hewee and Wacor,
Yes, that picture is about the same as the one in my manual for the faucet. 
However, I did end up calling Moen because I have found several websites that said Moen warrenties the product for as long as you own them. Voila, I''m getting free replacement parts for all the bad parts and new o-rings. The blank and white picture threw me off because some of the o-rings and and bearing washers are wierd shaped.
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Yup I think somebody else mentioned how good Moen was about standing behind their product..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome


----------

